# March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 February 2007)

Greetings ASFers... March is almost upon us and it is now time to throw your hat into the ring for next month's competition! This month sees the introduction of a new rule - the number of entrants is to be capped at 100. (Chicken, there is a capper at work in this thread!   ) The competition has been growing at such a rapid rate that it is becoming a little unwieldy with so many entrants, so I have made the decision to limit entries to 100... although this may change if I ever figure out a way to automate the process so it doesn't take me forever to collate the entries and enter them into the database manually. Any programmers want to donate their services?   

There's only a few trading days left this month and we have two entrants locked in a fierce battle for the top spot. Steven1234 is currently in first place with his selection *TRF*, having achieved a remarkable *77.63%* return during February so far. Nipping at his heels in second place is kevro who chose VMS and has achieved an impressive *72.58%* return. Rounding out the top three is stockmaster with a solid *62.79%* return on his pick *WMT*. With 10 entrants having achieved a return of over 40% this month it looks to be an interesting finish for the February competition!

Once again the good people at StockScan are sponsoring the stock tipping competiton again this month. StockScan is a unique web-based ASX stock scanning utility. As a member, you can set up what scan(s) you wish to run at the end of each trading day. StockScan will automatically scan the ASX for you, notifying you by email of any stocks that match the criteria for your scans. StockScan also offers Direct Simulation backtesting, backtesting reports, stock and watchlist monitoring... and much more. Please support the competiton sponsor by paying them a visit to see what they have to offer!   

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between March 1 and March 31.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... or a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on February 28 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.

The best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## nizar (25 February 2007)

EVE please.


----------



## krisbarry (25 February 2007)

WRK - Drilling for Uranium in March


----------



## greggy (25 February 2007)

Hi Joe Blow,

Newera Uranium (NRU) for me please.

Regards,

Greggy
DYOR


----------



## marklar (25 February 2007)

YML please

m.


----------



## steven1234 (25 February 2007)

Hey Joe,

I'll take CQT


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 February 2007)

BLZ thanks Joe


----------



## ric371 (25 February 2007)

As a virgin in the competition could i please have ERN thanks Joe


----------



## kevro (25 February 2007)

VMS is doing OK in Feb and I will stick with it thanks Joe


----------



## champ2003 (25 February 2007)

JRV Please Joe


----------



## imajica (25 February 2007)

TFE     for me thanks!!

Australia's newest iron ore producer!


----------



## Bomba (25 February 2007)

PNA


----------



## chops_a_must (25 February 2007)

NWE - cheers.


----------



## tomcat (25 February 2007)

EKA thanks Joe, I will leave ADI for Agentm


----------



## insider (25 February 2007)

I'll take EME


----------



## the barry (25 February 2007)

I'll take gpn

Thanks


----------



## nioka (25 February 2007)

AUT again please  The test should come good this month???


----------



## x2rider (25 February 2007)

BYR thanks Joe


----------



## doctorj (25 February 2007)

FAR please.


----------



## Sean K (25 February 2007)

AEX again thanks Joe. (this means everyone should sell!)

This little flee bitten pooch is going to get out of the dog house and go for a run one day.....Or, maybe not.


----------



## Techbuy (25 February 2007)

NMS for me..


----------



## Techbuy (25 February 2007)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> . Any programmers want to donate their services?



Send me an overview of whats needed and I will see what my programmers can do for you Joe.  See if we can make it easier to manage then we can all have more fun.


----------



## mmmmining (25 February 2007)

SIM Please, Thank you Joe


----------



## speves (25 February 2007)

AAR thank Joe


----------



## constable (25 February 2007)

I thought eka was a good pick! but i stick with rtl again thanks joe.


----------



## kgee (25 February 2007)

thk please


----------



## skegsi (25 February 2007)

SVM thanks


----------



## drmb (25 February 2007)

INL please - Thanks


----------



## UraniumLover (25 February 2007)

EXT Please


----------



## salpal (25 February 2007)

I'll take CMQ thanks


----------



## moses (25 February 2007)

BLG please


----------



## MalteseBull (25 February 2007)

MPO

thanks


----------



## rockingham178 (25 February 2007)

PEN thanks Joe

(with AAR and EXT taking my favour once again...but for me pipped at the post by PEN)


----------



## bean (25 February 2007)

Gold and silver will fly sometime this year maybe March
MMN


----------



## CanOz (25 February 2007)

I'll take CMO please.

Cheers,


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 February 2007)

WES thanks Joe, 

Garpal


----------



## RichKid (25 February 2007)

COE please Joe- thanks!


----------



## Realist (25 February 2007)

PMH


----------



## petervan (26 February 2007)

ERL thanks Joe.


----------



## jtb (26 February 2007)

Seeing as Chops has already got the winner I'll go for a Darkie and pick CVN thanks Joe.


----------



## Agentm (26 February 2007)

adi...  maybe this month,, thanks tomcat. i see some austock did a recommendation for AUT and eka.. leaving adi out!!


----------



## bigdog (26 February 2007)

MEE - Metex Resources 

MEE has had a quiet two past months


----------



## chris1983 (26 February 2007)

ERN thanks


----------



## TheAbyss (26 February 2007)

AAR if i can have a vote


----------



## noobs (26 February 2007)

TAS for me thanks


----------



## HOMER J (26 February 2007)

AGS again please. cheers


----------



## son of baglimit (26 February 2007)

techbuy - how could you - you probably mug pensioners too



gimme CEO instead


----------



## stockmaster (26 February 2007)

i will get wmt again fanx


----------



## dj_420 (26 February 2007)

JMS please joe


----------



## pacer (26 February 2007)

SLA 

cheers


----------



## TheAbyss (26 February 2007)

As AAR is taken can i have HEG please.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 February 2007)

GDN please & thanks.


----------



## Out Too Soon (26 February 2007)

BON   Bonaparte Diamonds thx joe. Diamonds can be a boys best friend too.


----------



## justjohn (26 February 2007)

CCV thanx Joe ..........c'mon Minty what you waiting for


----------



## Gurgler (26 February 2007)

TTS please, Joe


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 February 2007)

fmg thks joe (maybe it aint gonna go balistic, but it aint gonna lose much either)   
PS I understand it applied to WA govt for major wharf extensions last Friday
and , lol also mentioned in WA Corruption Commission 
- these are tips - hence cant be accused of ramping / unsubstantiated etc


----------



## UMike (26 February 2007)

CBH for me please.


----------



## Beethoven (26 February 2007)

gday joe

hlx for me please


----------



## Mofra (26 February 2007)

LAF please


----------



## TedE (26 February 2007)

No one's said MRX yet... I'll go with that.


----------



## sankhara (26 February 2007)

Longshot, but I think GCR is going to pull a rabbit out of a hat


----------



## Fab (26 February 2007)

rby thanks


----------



## vert (27 February 2007)

MLS thanks


----------



## zed327 (27 February 2007)

mls thanks Joe


----------



## stoxclimber (27 February 2007)

TRO thanks


----------



## wintermute (27 February 2007)

OK now this is an even bigger longshot that my feb pick but I think it is time for a move...

NLS please


----------



## CanOz (27 February 2007)

zed327 said:
			
		

> mls thanks Joe




This pick will come down to the wire lol! Both picked at the same time hehehehehe.


----------



## angela200172 (27 February 2007)

RBM please


----------



## Knobby22 (27 February 2007)

FUL
Should be a big announcement this month.


----------



## Bush Trader (27 February 2007)

Hey Joe

GGP for me please

Cheers


----------



## legs (27 February 2007)

MOX please mate.


----------



## sharefilter.com (27 February 2007)

AUZ - a break out of previous high of 11c will see this one has only blue sky above.


----------



## Nicks (27 February 2007)

KAL please.


----------



## redandgreen (27 February 2007)

URA thx Joe


----------



## The Mint Man (27 February 2007)

*VPE* thanks joe


----------



## watsonc (27 February 2007)

SYN please!


----------



## mickqld (27 February 2007)

WMT thanks Joe


----------



## mickqld (27 February 2007)

Sorry I think WMT is taken can I have BLR please Joe


----------



## bt777 (27 February 2007)

EDE for me please


----------



## bt777 (27 February 2007)

Hi all, 

I'm dobbing myself in !

Having read the rules, I realise I need to post well over a hundred posts in the next 30 hours, and I give up. 

So my winning selection of EDE is up for grabs.

Good luck the rest of you.


----------



## petal (27 February 2007)

CUDECO _THE NEW FORCE IN COPPER


----------



## rub92me (27 February 2007)

ADY please.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (27 February 2007)

IRN
Thanks Joe.


----------



## powerkoala (27 February 2007)

blt pls


----------



## binginbarrel (27 February 2007)

First time I`ve entered this. Competition is always hot.
If only I invested on alot of the tips.

Put me down for RMG thanks.


----------



## nohooha (27 February 2007)

YRR thanks


----------



## 56gsa (28 February 2007)

Joe

I'll have HAV please


----------



## Sean K (28 February 2007)

Did anyone claim a short position?


----------



## deftfear (28 February 2007)

JRL thanks Joe


----------



## djones (28 February 2007)

HLXO

(if cant do options then just HLX)


----------



## Kipp (28 February 2007)

Portman (PMM) for me thanks.  I think there'll be a fair few tips in the red in March!!! (Nothing new for me of course...)


----------



## yogi-in-oz (28 February 2007)

Hi Joe,

Please saddle-up GBE for the March competition ... 

many thanks

  paul


----------



## saltyjones (28 February 2007)

GLA     thanks


----------



## JoshyJ (28 February 2007)

KOR thanks. LOL i wonder if anyone picked the biggest loser today. So that they will be like 20% up tommorrow.


----------



## happytown (28 February 2007)

cxm please joe

cheers


----------



## vicb (28 February 2007)

OGD.
THanks


----------



## LifeisShort (28 February 2007)

NWR for me please


----------



## Royce (28 February 2007)

FER ...Thanks Joe


----------



## clowboy (28 February 2007)

well I searched the thread for like 6 stocks and all taken.

Really scratching the bottom of the barrel now, not really a Stock I think is going anywhere in a hurry but nothing else is left.

HCY thanx joe


----------



## thidoan (28 February 2007)

i will take MUR tnx


----------



## marc1 (28 February 2007)

IPN thanks joe


----------



## noirua (28 February 2007)

UXA thanks Joe


----------



## Tradewinds (28 February 2007)

CDS thanks Joe


----------



## sam76 (28 February 2007)

vsg please


----------



## hypnotic (28 February 2007)

AXO please Joe 
thanks


----------



## mobcat (1 March 2007)

byr please


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 March 2007)

I notice the mean result after todays close is -2.52% (which is not the end of the world I guess).  

PS Stockmaster making +54 % - not bad under the circs - especially after he made 80% on em in Feb  

PS Sorry moderators - suspect I shudda posted this on "march competition entry thread"


----------



## Gurgler (19 March 2007)

Is there something wrong with the Stock Tipping web address or is it me? All the current prices are 0.0

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php


----------



## Joe Blow (19 March 2007)

Gurgler said:
			
		

> Is there something wrong with the Stock Tipping web address or is it me? All the current prices are 0.0
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php




Sometimes the Yahoo data gets bit screwed up. Not sure why. I am just going to wait and hope it rectifies itself soon.


----------



## champ2003 (19 March 2007)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Sometimes the Yahoo data gets bit screwed up. Not sure why. I am just going to wait and hope it rectifies itself soon.




Yeah all prices are 0 from my end also Joe.


----------



## Fab (25 March 2007)

rby please


----------



## Knobby22 (25 March 2007)

Fab said:


> rby please




Bit late Fab


----------

